# Hiya



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey everyone


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Welcome to the board mate


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha thanks Fleg, sometimes I work out


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi and welcome aboard

where abouts did u do your Masters

looking forward to your posts mate


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Aberdeen University I'm writing my thesis as we speak, I'm hoping to secure a Phd in the next few months in either exercise physiology or nutritional science's. If anyone will have me that is :heh:

I know a lot about a little, or a little about a lot so I'll try make a contribution.


----------



## Erol20 (May 24, 2011)

hi mate and welcome to MC


----------



## Sully60001466868008 (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

cool i did my masters in a similar field at Bristol Uni ..whats your thesis on


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

The effects of N-3 PUFA supplementation on oxidative stress and DOMS following eccentric exercise.

We're doing quite a lot of interesting stuff looking at DNA damage, EMG's, MVC's, Creatine Kinase, and various markers of lipid peroxidation (TBARS and Isoprostanes). The experiment is done over consecutive days 24hr, 48hr, and 72hrs following a 6 week supplementation period and baseline tests.

There's been very little research done in the area (2 studies) and we have a hypothesis: there will be a difference between placebo and supplementation groups but we're still not really sure what the outcome will be. I have a few theories but we'll just have to see how the results pan out.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey bud


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

AChappell said:


> The effects of N-3 PUFA supplementation on oxidative stress and DOMS following eccentric exercise.
> 
> We're doing quite a lot of interesting stuff looking at DNA damage, EMG's, MVC's, Creatine Kinase, and various markers of lipid peroxidation (TBARS and Isoprostanes). The experiment is done over consecutive days 24hr, 48hr, and 72hrs following a 6 week supplementation period and baseline tests.
> 
> There's been very little research done in the area (2 studies) and we have a hypothesis: there will be a difference between placebo and supplementation groups but we're still not really sure what the outcome will be. I have a few theories but we'll just have to see how the results pan out.


sounds interesting ..... how do you control the effects of diet are all your subjects eating a fixed diet ..... from experience i know these types of studies are a nightmare to control especially when taking into account individual difference to training effects and variations in diets

sounds like a lot of work so good luck


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

It's difficult to control the diet for a study like this. So rather than even attempt to instead we have opted to have multiple 7Day food diary's plus a food check list to pick up on n-3 PUFA consumption, antioxidant intake, energy intake, and so on then we have to just take mean values. We can however measure compliance but you've highlighted one of the major weaknesses of such a study. We have done baseline measurements and statistical analysis should account for inter individual differences to a degree. Hopefully none of my subjects have decided to become Mr Olympia since starting the trial though lol.

A lot of work as you say but it will all be worth it if we get some worthwhile results.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

AChappell said:


> It's difficult to control the diet for a study like this. So rather than even attempt to instead we have opted to have multiple 7Day food diary's plus a food check list to pick up on n-3 PUFA consumption, antioxidant intake, energy intake, and so on then we have to just take mean values. We can however measure compliance but you've highlighted one of the major weaknesses of such a study. We have done baseline measurements and statistical analysis should account for inter individual differences to a degree. Hopefully none of my subjects have decided to become Mr Olympia since starting the trial though lol.
> 
> A lot of work as you say but it will all be worth it if we get some worthwhile results.


hope it goes well mate and good luck with the write up ..worth it in the end ...... i was sat at a desk for weeks writing up mine but miss it now lol


----------

